# Moth and a hover



## lesno1 (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 21, 2021)

Very good shots.....


----------



## Space Face (Sep 21, 2021)

Interesting looking moth.  Both could do with an exposure boost tho.


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 21, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shots.....


Thanks Jeff


----------



## jeffashman (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice shots! Interesting moth.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 22, 2021)

I noticed that you shot these @ 1/200 sec and f/11. Are you open to suggestions?


----------



## lesno1 (Sep 23, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> I noticed that you shot these @ 1/200 sec and f/11. Are you open to suggestions?


Yes Kirk always


----------

